# Emails have started!



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

My dad just received his email. Still waiting on emails for my wife and I. Looks like we won't have to wait the extra 2 days, if you don't know whether you drew or not already.


----------



## nwsteelheader (May 22, 2013)

No email for me yet...Website is also not updated. Still says May 31.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

nothing for me yet to. maybe by the end of the day. I hope.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I think that they need to change the emails to a thank you for donating money for the application fees. 

All of mine were Sorry You Did Not Draw except for my general deer.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

I just checked my email just like I do every 15 minutes for the last week and still nothing, then, I opened my wifes Mac and logged onto her email and got lost in a sea of emails, but nothing from the division... -O,-


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Critter said:


> I think that they need to change the emails to a thank you for donating money for the application fees.
> 
> All of mine were Sorry You Did Not Draw except for my general deer.


I know a few people that would be elated to draw a general deer....:neutral:


----------



## nateysmith (May 13, 2013)

Anyone willing to post the email minus the sensitive info of course? I have a buddy that doesn't believe emails are being sent out :-|


----------



## nwsteelheader (May 22, 2013)

I wonder if they sent out a small batch of emails as a test to make sure the system was working. Then the rest to be sent later...
bummer for me because i fall in the "later" group...


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Always remember to check your spam folder, that is where mine was sitting.


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

nateysmith said:


> Anyone willing to post the email minus the sensitive info of course? I have a buddy that doesn't believe emails are being sent out :-|


Here ya go....


----------



## UtahMountainMan (Jul 20, 2010)

I have not received an email yet but a co worker did....


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

just got mine. un suck sessful for le elk. sucksesfull on a kamas muzzie, second choice.


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

here is the email

Thank you for your recent applications for the Big Game Drawing. Your
results are:

Appl # Hunt # Result
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
-----------------------------
590019 1560,1568, , , General Buck SUCCESSFUL for
hunt 1568
 Kamas Muzzleloader
590044 3046,3063, , , Elk Bull UNSUCCESSFUL
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
-----------------------------

We have begun to charge permit fees to credit/debit cards and your payment
may have processed already. However, if your credit/debit card information
has changed since the application period, you may need to contact us at
(800) 221-0659. (Operators are available to assist you 24 hours a day seven
days a week.) After five unsuccessful charges, we will try to contact you a
minimum of four times. If, after these efforts, the permit fee has not been
paid, the permit will be offered to the next eligible alternate.


Permits remaining after the drawing may be purchased on a first-come,
first-served basis at participating license agents, Division offices and
online at wildlife.utah.gov. For details, see page 16 of the 2013 Utah Big
Game Guidebook. Visit wildlife.utah.gov/bginfo to view a list of remaining
permits. 

To find out more about mule deer and what the DWR is doing to help them,
please visit http://go.usa.gov/TsO. 

Thank you.
Utah Wildlife Administrative Services


----------



## UtahMountainMan (Jul 20, 2010)

Has anyone gotten any "Successful" emails or are they just all the "Un"s?


----------



## Gweedo (Mar 12, 2013)

My dad just got his E-mail. We put in as a group so now I know what I drew out for. Second choice, Wasatch west muzzie.:grin:


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

No email yet, trying to stay patient...


----------



## nwsteelheader (May 22, 2013)

Just got my email. I drew my LE elk archery tag. woo hoo....


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

Congrats, what unit?


----------



## nwsteelheader (May 22, 2013)

West Desert, Deep Creek...


----------



## rockroller (Dec 7, 2008)

We have the unsuc emails but the one that should have the suc hasn't came yet


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

Critter said:


> I think that they need to change the emails to a thank you for donating money for the application fees.
> 
> All of mine were Sorry You Did Not Draw except for my general deer.


Archery Pronghorn - Pine Valley with no points, but NO general deer. (I guess I'll just have to buy one of the Northern leftovers.) And no bull moose. In any case, I can still buy an archery elk tag and try for some antlerless tags. That oughta keep me busy enough.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Yep EFA, enjoy!..I'm getting back to the archery lope next year..;-)

Got my 2013 confirmation, nice to see it in writting!

609168 3012, , , , Elk Bull SUCCESSFUL for hunt 3012
Nine Mile, Anthro Archery
609167 1533, , , , General Buck SUCCESSFUL for hunt 1533
Central Mtns, Manti/San Rafael Any Legal Weapon


----------



## Uni (Dec 5, 2010)

My dads came in around 3 pm, mine just showed up at 6:15pm. Both the same: drew out group muzzleloader deer, unsuccessful individual LE Elk.


----------



## dank80 (Oct 31, 2007)

Good luck for me this year.

Dear DANIEL :

Thank you for your recent applications for the Big Game Drawing. Your results are:

Appl # Hunt # Result
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
813514 3095,3080, , , Elk Bull SUCCESSFUL for hunt 3095
Wasatch Mtns Muzzleloader
813513 1586,1563,1564, , General Buck SUCCESSFUL for hunt 1586
Wasatch Mtns, West Muzzleloader
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

General deer successful for hunt 1545 Oquirrh-Stansbury.....Sweet, I thought my daughter drew out again but I finally get a turn.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Unsuccessful for both, Elk and General Deer. ****! This is the first time EVER I will not have a deer tag come October.

Looks like I'll be buying OTC elk permits.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Successful for General Archery deer. not surprised that it was the second choice unit though.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

As I suspected.. a big nada for me.

Will be chasing deer on the "Books" with my little bro though. Excited for that.:grin:


----------



## mightybowhunter (Jul 14, 2008)

So, I am pretty pumped. This is going to be a fun summer and fall!

Thank you for your recent applications for the Big Game Drawing. Your results are:
Appl # Hunt # Result
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
600797 1503,1512,1515,1523, General Buck SUCCESSFUL for hunt 1503 Central Mtns, Manti/San Rafael Archery
600795 3103,3037, Elk Bull SUCCESSFUL for hunt 3103 Central Mtns, Manti Any Legal Weapon
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

That is a nice hunt 'set up' mightybow!

U can archery hunt deer and scout ur LE bull hunt and its continuous..COOL.


----------



## ARCHER11 (May 26, 2011)

Got mine... Do I get a preference point if I drew my second choice archery unit?


----------



## Uni (Dec 5, 2010)

ARCHER11 said:


> Got mine... Do I get a preference point if I drew my second choice archery unit?


Yes.


----------



## UtahMountainMan (Jul 20, 2010)

Thank you for your recent applications for the Big Game Drawing. Your results are:

Appl # Hunt # Result
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
820453 MOO , , , , Bull Moose Bonus Point Earned
820449 1778, , , , Dedicated Hunter SUCCESSFUL for hunt 1778
La Sal, La Sal Mtns Any Legal Weapon
820452 1539,1533,1542, , General Buck UNSUCCESSFUL
820450 1015,1021, , , Buck Deer UNSUCCESSFUL


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

No surprises on my draw. 

Elk Bull UNSUCCESSFUL Bison UNSUCCESSFUL General Buck SUCCESSFUL for hunt 1548 Plateau, Boulder/Kaiparowits Any Legal Weapon


I have to admit that I'm kind of psyched for the general deer tag. It's our old stomping/hunting grounds and the unit appears to be doing well. :smile:


----------



## meltedsnowman (Jun 1, 2012)

Email confirmed here. LE muzzy elk success OIL pt

Woot!

:grin:


----------



## 105Coues (Feb 13, 2013)

Speedgoat tag for me in Morgan/South Rich. I am Stoked!!!!!


----------



## dibb03 (Dec 17, 2007)

Got mine, oquirrh-stansbury muzzy tag. Wife drew State Corner deer tag


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

confirmed wasatch mountains/ currant creek general deer. for the boys


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

No LE elk for me this year. Next year for sure !!!
Did get my gen muzzle deer tag.
Can't complain, got my LE deer tag last year.


----------



## mack1950 (Sep 11, 2007)

successful oquirh/standsbury muzzy deer and successful cwmu buck antelope deseret land and livestock


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

despite my phenomenally better odds of drawing the LE elk tag, the charge on the card belongs to my WIFE!!!!!!!


----------



## bow hunter (Sep 11, 2007)

General season archery deer for me on the Manti, but the wife drew Archery Elk on the Manti with 1 point. Should be fun with the Elk tag and deer tag in the same area.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Well youngest daughter (13) and I drew general rifle but I put my 15yr daughter in for a CWMU and she drew it with 0 points. Not expecting much as it is a low point CWMU but could turn into a great first big game experience for her.

70867 1211,1301, , , Buck Deer SUCCESSFUL for hunt 1211
> Blue Spring Hills Any Legal Weapon

Anybody know anything about this unit?


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

My daughter drew her rifle deer tag so it looks like we can finally hunt with her bow. Last year she wasn't old enough. Pretty excited about that one.

I drew general archery and got the bone with 12 archery points for deer.

I didn't put my wife in on antelope because i thought id draw my deer tag. Lesson learned.

This leaves us with quite a few options this year especially if we draw doe antelope, cow elk, pick up a few general elk tags.


----------



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

Booya, I have been out on that unit once. There were tons of deer but mostly smaller bucks. It should be an area where your daughter could get several shot oppertunities if needed.


----------



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

Anyone know when the list of left over tags will be available? I need to see what or when I can hunt this year. All I drew was the "u-suc" letter.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

we got archery deer for Kamas and rifle for kids on current creek.


----------



## kd7kmp (Sep 17, 2007)

I got general season Plateau/Boulder/Kaiparowits.
Kevin


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

*Frustrated*

Well it looks like I didn't draw for LE Elk or General deer...... The Elk I can always get a Spike tag, but I am frustrated about Deer, I picked Manti North and then I had a First, Second and Third and didn't draw ANY of them. What the heck !?


----------



## yak4fish (Nov 16, 2007)

Unsuccessful for everything I put in for. 

Time to study the antlerless guidebook.


----------



## MuleyCrazy (Jun 6, 2010)

I received my email yesterday. I will be hunting general deer, no luck for big bull yet again.


----------



## lone hunter (Jan 23, 2008)

I feel lucky to draw for DH in the first year to re-up under the new format. I have been able to navigate the system for 30+ years from sitting in line all night, DH, or archery to have an opportunity in this area every year. It is more than a hunting spot to me, it's home full of life long memories.


----------



## bbford (Mar 28, 2012)

Looks like I cashed in 12 points on a Wasatch late tag!!!


----------

